# Going from a .177 air rifle to a .22 - here's why.



## bltefft

Going from a .177air rifle to a .22 - here's why.

I've decided to return my Ruger Blackhawk 177 Air Hawk air rifle to Sportsman's Guide and get a Gamo Whisper 22 cal instead.

Here's what helped me decide
http://www.brassfetcher.com/Brass%20Fet ... irguns.pdf

The Whisper is also about a pound lighter.

Plus, I've also read many, many rave reviews on the Whisper. I did read a few negative reviews, but they were in the minority

Hack


----------



## spentwings

bltefft
How is the .22 working out for you?
For what I use a springer for I've never felt the need... but as addicting as I've found air gunning to be, I'll probably get one at some point just for the heck of it.

Here's an unscientific flesh and bone study. :wink: 
An unfired .177 Cal. 6.9gr RWS S-H-P followed by eight recovered from chest hit squirrels. The shortest shot about 8 yds,,,longest 23-26 yds,,,all the pellets were found under the skin of opposite chest wall,,,dying time 4-8 seconds.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Even though you need penetration, in pest control situations overpenetration is a dangerous practice. Always know what is behind the target. I do some pest control on few farms. The farmers know that I am the responsible shooter. Using firearms is out of question, so the tool here is a high precision airgun. But even then, you have to watch out for windows, stock animals, equipment, and vehicles. None of the game/pests took off flying/running after being hit with either caliber. It is all about shot placement. Of course, you need energy and also, the game/pest is not always 10-20 yards away. Sometimes 50, 70, or 100+. But that is why you need to have different guns for each of those applications. I bring two or three of my rifles on the hunt. Two springers and one PCP for longer shots and windy conditions...one time I had to sit in the ambush for 2.5 hours to get to one ****. He didn't let me get close to HIS barn (he've been hunted before I bet), so I set an ambush 80+ yards out and waited. He thought I was gone. When he came out, I sent a 21 grain Kodiak through his skull. One shot, one kill. At close range pigeon work, I use one of my low power springers, they die quickly, dumb rats.


----------



## spentwings

That definitely makes sense...but I'm still skeptical about using .22 springers for anything much larger than a jack rabbit even at close range.
A .22 short with a 29 gr bullet has about 300 fps more velocity and 3 times the foot lbs at 100 yds than the springer has with 21 gr pellets a few feet from the muzzle.
So my question...what advantages does a .22 springer have over .177? Maybe a head shot aside...how effective is the .22 for say a tough old **** at 50 yds.

Of course the PCP is whole other ball game.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

It will of course depend on the energy levels. There are .22 springers running at only 12 FPE while others reach 25+

But generally, .22 is a better hunting caliber for airguns because it covers larger area on game (kinetic energy transfer) and retain its energy/velocity better over long ranges. Sometimes even if .22 is slightly off, you still kill the target while slightly off .177 may not get the job done at all.

Here is a good read with a nice hunting story at the end 

http://www.velocitypress.com/BeemanKodiak.shtml


----------



## spentwings

I hit a squirrel a tad far back yesterday. Put a pencil diam hole in it's liver yet it was still able to climb 1/3 the way up another tree before the finishing shot. I'm not sure if a .22 pellet from a springer would have made any difference...believe a .22 LR would have though.
I'm starting to think I should warm up with springer kinda like I use to do with a bow before hunting....especially if I haven shot it in 2-3 days.
1st hold then follow through...it's all about follow through.


----------



## spentwings

3 squirrels with a .22 cal doesn't a study make... but enough to say that maybe it is a better choice. 
On chest hits the .22 kills them maybe a tad faster...but most noticeable, it anchors them. Unlike a chest hit, dead on it's feet, .177 squirrel that often runs to beat hell for XX number of feet.
So...guess I'll have to assume the .22 is more effective on marginal shots as well.


----------



## spentwings

This big bruiser may be my last squirrel of the season.
A good chest hit at 20 yds....literally blew him out of a tree about 10' up.
He hit the ground and ran at least 25 yds... thought I'd missed ...go figure.
1st with the .22 RWS S-H-P pellet.


----------



## bandmiller2

I agree the 22 is a better killer,also I find them much easier to load with cold fingers.As with all airguns shot placement trumps all.Frank C.


----------

